# FOAMY poop in newborn



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

My dd is 4 weeks old. Today her poos were extrememly FOAMY. That's the only way I can describe it.







What is this???

I know (or thought I did) she is getting enough hindmilk....could it be anything else? Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

Was it green and stinky? If it wasn't all that stinky, but was green, she probably has an intolerance to something that you are eating.


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

It may be an intolerance or just totally normal. Both of my babes have had foamy poop. I am still trying to figure out if DS has an intolerance to something I'm eating but even when I went off of dairy for 20 days he still had occasional foamy poop. If everything else is fine, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

not green, not stinky.


----------



## pyzia (Jan 5, 2007)

sounds like what ds poops were like the first 2 months of his life.


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PortraitPixie* 
not green, not stinky.









Sounds like normal infant poopies, then.









Don't you just love how all of a sudden, we become moms, and we're all enamored with poop colors and consistencies?















:







<<< dancing poopies!


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

Normal! I think the foam is from the poop coming fast, kwim?


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

She is still so tiny and young and her body is still adjusting to eating and digesting and pooping. If it gets stinkey or youjust don't fell right, call the dr. You could try and watch your diet, wheat and dairy and nuts are the most common. Is she fussy at all?


----------

